# Which type of small gecko/lizard to get?



## porkosta (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi All,

I am looking into buying my first gecko or other form of small lizard (I have only had Pygmy Bearded dragons before).
I will have a spare 45cm exo terra style cube tank spare at the end of this season and was wondering if that would be big enough for any geckos? I have only ever used that tank to house baby dragons until they sold but this will be the last season I breed the dragons.

Can anyone recommend what types of geckos could live in something that size and perhaps post pictures of the geckos and setups so I know what to aim for? Also what heating and lighting do they require, if any?

Lastly before anyone says to research or "search", I have and I would prefer to see what current advise people can offer.

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 11, 2012)

I have a male marbled velvet gecko in one of those. You could house knobbies in them or golden tails. Also central netted dragon


----------



## porkosta (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for that. Are these gecko beginner safe?


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 12, 2012)

Best beginner safe geckos for that size sort of enclosure would be, Smooth Knobtail (N.levis), Thicktails (U.milli), Katherine/WA spinies (S.ciliaris), Oedura of whatever species you want. Keep in mind some of these would be able to be house in pairs in that size, others might need a bit bigger for a pair.

of course you still need to research these guys requirements. Beginner safe doesn't mean you can't kill it if you're not careful.


----------



## porkosta (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks for that, I'm not new to reptiles, just Geckos.
I am not planning to house a pair at this stage and if I did get a pair I would look at getting larger enclosures for them.

Thanks again.


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 12, 2012)

What do you want from them? Nephs are great and easy to keep... Stophs are a bit more envloved but they are a great display animal. Diurnal lizards are well diurnal lizards.

There are plenty of species that fit the "beginer" tag but all of them have different characteristics. Research them and find the one that suit your needs.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Mar 12, 2012)

No problems. By the way personally I most enjoy the terrestrial geckos like N.levis, but different people are different and if you like arboreals I'd probably recommend Strophurus.

Just you know, what I enjoy, nothing at all to do with anything husbandry wise. Hope you get into geckos I absolutely love em. 

Yeah sorry if I gave you a patronizing feel, I got the vibe that you'd done pretty well with Pygmy Beardies. 

Hope to see posts from you on some of the gecko threads soon. Be warned they are addictive.


----------



## Beard (Mar 12, 2012)

I think Tobe recently hatched (or caught) some geks he may be willing to sell.


----------



## Grogshla (Mar 12, 2012)

Beard said:


> I think Tobe recently hatched (or caught) some geks he may be willing to sell.



Come on mate no need for this in this thread.


----------



## Beard (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah you're right.


----------

